# CZ 75 BD problems loading



## movnviolation (May 25, 2015)

I have been a CZ fan for several years. I have a 75 P01 9mm, a 75 B 40 cal, and have just purchased a 75 BD 9mm. My other two have had hundreds of round each fired through them without a single problem. I have not been able to fire a full magazine without at least two failure to load rounds. I had a problem with the two magazines that came with the gun, so I bought more magazines from Mec-gar. Same problem.
I am not a gunsmith, however, it appears that the round is getting hung up on the ramp. I would rather find a good gunsmith than packing the gun up and sending it back.

Thoughts?


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I always let the gun maker get a crack at a problematic firearm before I'd let anybody else touch it, including myself.
You can be sure CZ want's it that way....

Sam


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

CZ will probably pay the shipping charges, if you carefully describe the problem to them and then ask politely for a pre-paid shipping label.

Try it.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

SamBond said:


> I always let the gun maker get a crack at a problematic firearm before I'd let anybody else touch it, including myself.
> You can be sure CZ want's it that way....
> 
> Sam


Your absolutely right. If you take it to a gunsmith or attempt to fix a problem yourself the company can get dodgy about doing a warranty repair. Return it by all means to CZ USA. I have never had to have a CZ sent back, but my first act in case of a problem would be to contact the company.


----------



## movnviolation (May 25, 2015)

All good thoughts. I contacted CZ yesterday and was instructed to fill out request form for warranty.
Waiting for reply. They said about 4-6 weeks turn around. 
Thanks


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Please let us know how this plays out.


----------



## movnviolation (May 25, 2015)

Will do!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm assuming you're using factory ammo, not handloads or "remanufactured ammo." If so, sending it back is the wisest thing to do.


----------



## movnviolation (May 25, 2015)

Can not get any response from CZ. Called and talked to someone who instructed me to fill out a form for warranty work on their web site. Did it, and its been four working days and no response. Sent them an e-mail yesterday asking whats up. No response.
When I talked to someone last week, I was advised the turn around was approx. 6-8 weeks for warranty work.
I pulled the barrel out today and was looking at the ramp. It was not shinny like my other CZ's.
Went to a gun store where I have bought two of my CZ's, and showed them the barrel and explained the problem. The gun smith took it in the back and polished the ramp and said he could not find any other problems. The rounds slide right into the barrel. He did not charge me. He said that the CZ's are great guns, however the company is not easy to deal with has been their experience. He further said that if polishing the ramp did not fix the problem then it was time to raise hell. 
I will take the gun out in a couple days and shoot it.
Will let you know!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My early model CZ RAMI had to have some fairly aggressive feed ramp polishing to make it reliable. The factory representatives were a pain in the butt to contact, but they did fix the problem. This was several years ago.


----------



## movnviolation (May 25, 2015)

Took it to the range today. Third round hung up! UUGH!!!
Will call tomorrow and demand to talk to a Rep!
See where this goes.


----------



## movnviolation (May 25, 2015)

Called Thurs. morning and talked to a Rep. He said that he would contact the gunsmiths and find out what the problem is as to why they never got back with me. Thurs. afternoon I got a text from one of their Gunsmiths, and he said they had no request of any kind from me, and would I send another. I did right away and saw that their was a small red notice to use Ca instead of California that I had been using. Hit send, and I got a confirmation of request.
Friday I got an e-mail stating my request has been granted and a Fed-ex label was sent to me. My gun is enroute to Kansas as I am typing.
The problem was me all along. Some older people should not be trying to deal with computer things.
There was no problem at all. So far I have found them to be very Helpful!!


----------



## movnviolation (May 25, 2015)

My bad!!

Shipped the gun on 6/21 to CZ, received it back today 7/15. Three and one half weeks. Received two updates while they had the gun. Told me they found a small burr on the slide, and then polished the slide. Fired the gun and it was to be shipped the next day.
I was the problem, not them. My computer skills are my problem.
Have nothing but praise on dealing with CZ.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Restored my faith in CZ USA, though I've only had to deal with them once.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

movnviolation said:


> My bad!!
> 
> Shipped the gun on 6/21 to CZ, received it back today 7/15. Three and one half weeks. Received two updates while they had the gun. Told me they found a small burr on the slide, and then polished the slide. Fired the gun and it was to be shipped the next day.
> I was the problem, not them. My computer skills are my problem.
> Have nothing but praise on dealing with CZ.


Well, let us know how it's functioning after 100 rounds.
I'm a bit suspicious about a "small burr" causing the problem, but....if it was, it's an indication of today's sloppy quality control - with all products.


----------



## movnviolation (May 25, 2015)

Took it out today and fired a couple hundred rounds. Shot like my other two CZ's.
Alls well!
Thanks for listening!


----------

